# put the eggplant in the pan



## englishmans

Hello, i would like to translate in german  some  Cooking  recipes. I don't  know  how  to translate some verbs used   to prepare some food,  such as:

'' After  you have fried the oil in the pan,  put in  the eggplant   and leave it to become crisp''

And also:  

''Fry  the  the eggplant with oil until it becomes gold-plating''


----------



## JClaudeK

englishmans said:


> some verbs used to prepare some food


Fry the the eggplant with oil: die Aubergine in Öl *anbraten*.


----------



## Demiurg

"to put" is usually translated as "geben" in this context:

_Die Aubergine in die Pfanne geben ..._


----------



## Frieder

englishmans said:


> ''Fry the the eggplant with oil until it becomes gold-plating''



I don't know - but I think that'll happen when hell freezes over .

Sorry, couldn't resist. Never mind: "Die Aubergine in Öl braten, bis sie goldgelb ist".



englishmans said:


> '' After you have fried the oil in the pan, put in the eggplant and leave it to become crisp''



"Das Öl erhitzen und die Aubergine darin knusprig braten".


----------



## bearded

Italians always have difficulties in distinguishing the meaning of German verbs like _backen _and _braten.  _On the one hand you have _Bratkartoffeln _(fried in a pan), on the other side you have a _Kalbsbraten _(which is mostly _gebacken _in an oven - in my country at least). I could never
 understand why a _Kalbsbraten _is called like this, since it never enters a pan...
We say _friggere _for 'braten', and _arrostire, abbrustolire _for 'backen'. A _Kalbsbraten _is an 'arrosto (Gebackenes) di vitello' here.


----------



## Frieder

Braten (_verb_) -> pan
Backen (_verb_) -> oven

You have to _(an)braten _a _Braten _first bevor you put it in the oven. BTW there's also _Kalbsbacken _(but that's another story).

EDIT: removed the part about the etymolgy of _Braten _[noun] (thanks, Frank)


----------



## Frank78

Frieder said:


> Braten (_verb_) -> pan
> Backen (_verb_) -> oven
> 
> You have to _(an)braten _a _Braten _first bevor you put it in the oven. That's why you call it _Braten_. BTW there's also _Kalbsbacken _(but that's another story).



The verb "braten" and the noun "Braten" are obviously not related.

Braten: mittelhochdeutsch _brāte_, althochdeutsch _brāto_, germanisch *_bræda-/ōn/-ō_ „Fleischstück“ (siehe Brät und Wildbret), ursprünglich nicht mit dem Verb _braten_ verwandt; das Wort ist seit dem 9. Jahrhundert belegt

Eine Bratwurst (bei euch wohl "Mettwurst") wird ja auch nicht gebraten.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@Frank78, thanks for that most interesting explanation of the origins of *Brat *and *braten*!

@englishmans , although I understand what you're trying to say, your original English sentence doesn't technically make sense.  You can't "fry the oil" because "to fry" means to cook something in hot oil or fat over direct heat.  So, you would have to say *After you have heated the oil,...* or *After you have allowed the oil to heat up,... *I would even remove the reader completely by saying *After the oil has heated (up),..*. .  Also, the "gold-plating" is an awkward turn of phrase.  How about *...add the eggplant to the pan, and fry it to (or "until it becomes") a crisp golden brown* ?

The German translations offered in the earlier posts seem to have already taken all of the these change into account.


----------



## englishmans

djweaverbeaver said:


> @Frank78, thanks for that most interesting explanation of the origins of *Brat *and *braten*!
> 
> @englishmans , although I understand what you're trying to say, your original English sentence doesn't technically make sense.  You can't "fry the oil" because "to fry" means to cook something in hot oil or fat over direct heat.  So, you would have to say *After you have heated the oil,...* or *After you have allowed the oil to heat up,... *I would even remove the reader completely by saying *After the oil has heated (up),..*. .  Also, the "gold-plating" is an awkward turn of phrase.  How about *...add the eggplant to the pan, and fry it to (or "until it becomes") a crisp golden brown* ?
> 
> The German translations offered in the earlier posts seem to have already taken all of the these change into account.



Yes,  you are  right. I can not say ''frying the oil''...whilst i can say ''I have to  fry the eggplant''
 Frank78 What is a ''Bratwurst''?


----------



## Frank78

englishmans said:


> Frank78 What is a ''Bratwurst''?



That depends where you are.

Either this or that (the upper one).

Names of foods and dishes can be quite confusing even for native speakers.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Eine Bratwurst (bei euch wohl "Mettwurst") wird ja auch nicht gebraten.





Frank78 said:


> That depends where you are.
> Either this or that (*the upper one*).


Das ist eine _Br*ä*twurst_ und keine _Br*a*twurst_.

Zur _Bratwurst_ würde sie erst durch _braten_.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Das ist eine _Br*ä*twurst_ und keine _Br*a*twurst_.



Nein, Br*a*twurst stimmt schon. Vielleicht kann Hutschi noch was dazu sagen, so dürfte in Thüringen und Sachsen auch die "grobe Mettwurst" heißen.

Die berühmte "Thüringer Bratwurst" nennt hier niemand einfach nur "Bratwurst", sondern "Roster" bzw. für Pedanten "Rostbratwurst".

Hier ein Fleischer aus dem Vogtland.


----------



## berndf

Danke, wieder was dazugelernt.

@englishmans : I don't know, if you could follow. The meaning of _Bratwurst _Frank is talking about is a regionalism that would not be understood outside of his region (Sachsen/Thüringen).


----------



## Kajjo

Ich habe noch niemals vorher das Wort Bratwurst für eine Mettwurst gehört. Bratwurst ist für mich eine gebratene, gegrillte Wurst wie in Wikipedia. Die andere Verwendung ist stark regional-dialektal begrenzt.

@BM: Ich erkenne durchaus viel Logik in der klaren italienischen Aufteilung von _friggere _and _arrostire_. Dies ist im Deutschen jedoch offensichtlich nicht der Fall. 

+ Das Verb _backen _ist für mich ganz eindeutig beschränkt auf Kuchen und Gebäck.
+ Ein Braten wird im Ofen nicht _gebacken_, sondern _geschmort _oder eben _gebraten_. 
+ Auch in einem Ofen kann man ein Stück Fleisch _anbraten_, bevor man aufgießt. 
+ Die etymologische Unterscheidung zwischen _braten_ und _Braten _wird heutzutage nicht mehr wahrgenommen.



> _braten (verb) -> pan
> backen (verb) -> oven_


Das kann ich nicht unterschreiben!


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> + Das Verb _backen _ist für mich ganz eindeutig beschränkt auf Kuchen und Gebäck.



Ich glaube, Fleisch ist eher die Ausnahme. Es wird im Ofen gebraten, alles andere wird gebacken, also auch Aufläufe, Kartoffeln, Pizza, usw.



Kajjo said:


> Ich habe noch niemals vorher das Wort Bratwurst für eine Mettwurst gehört. Bratwurst ist für mich eine gebratene, gegrillte Wurst wie in Wikipedia.



Und dennoch heißen (alle) Bratwürste so, weil sie Brät enthalten, und nicht weil sie gebraten werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Ich glaube, Fleisch ist eher die Ausnahme. Es wird im Ofen gebraten, alles andere wird gebacken, also auch Aufläufe, Kartoffeln, Pizza, usw.


Stimmt, Aufläufe und Pizza backe ich auch. Aber neben Kuchen ist Fleisch auch am häufigsten bei mir im Ofen...


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> + Das Verb _backen _ist für mich ganz eindeutig beschränkt auf Kuchen und Gebäck.


Landschaftlich kann _backen _auch _frittieren _heißen (Wiener Schnitzel werden z.B. _gebacken_). In den Regionen, in denen diese Verwendung vorkommt, wäre backen die perfekte Übersetzung für _fry_ im OP. In Österreich ist diese Verwendung von _backen _standardsprachlich, in anderen Ländern des deutschen Sprachraumes regionalsprachlich.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> In Österreich ist diese Verwendung von _backen _standardsprachlich


Gibt es dort demzufolge kein 'braten' (Verb)? Werden dort denn auch Bratkartoffeln gebacken?


----------



## berndf

Ich sagte, in Österreich heißt _backen _auch _frittieren _(=_deep fry_). _Bratkatoffeln_ werden nicht _frittiert_, die werden _gebraten_.

PS: This is _frying_ (_braten_), this or this is _deep frying_ (_backen_).


----------



## bearded

Danke, berndf.  Ich dachte, 'frittieren' sei ungef.  dasselbe wie 'braten' (Ital. ''friggere'', Partizip ''fritto''.  Eine Omelette ist hier eine ''frittata''....).
Jetzt ist es mir klar.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich sagte, in Österreich heißt _backen _auch _frittieren _(=_deep fry_).


Auch umgekehrt wird _backen _für _frittieren _verwendet, z.B. für Schmalzgebackenes, Apfeltaschen und dergleichen.


----------



## Frank78

"In Fett *aus*backen" (frittieren) ist aber durchaus auch in Deutschland üblich.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, das passt ja auch zu den von mir genannten Schmalzgebackenen und Apfelkuchen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> wird _backen _für _frittieren _verwendet


Ja, das meinte ich.


----------

